# Random disconnections on wireless network



## G.holmes93 (Feb 13, 2011)

Heya,
Really need some help with my network cause i'm now clueless on what to do.
I connect to my router wirelessly on my computer and no matter what wireless adapter i use, i get randomly disconnected every 5-30 minutes, and no more Available Connections can be found.
Things i've tried..
-Sorted out the power settings, so the usb ports dont go into sleep mode.
-Installing the latest drivers, although i get the same problem with multiple adapters so didn't really see much point.
-Re-installing windows 7 32-bit.
-Restarting the router and changing it back to factory defaults.
-Thought it might be an authentication issue so i switch off the security encryption and made my network hidden..

Nothing seems to work. It can't necessarily be a faulty router due to all other computers and laptops connect perfectly wirelessly.
I'm a computer practitioner myself but networking isn't really my quality. Completely ran out of ideas on what to do, whether it's a challenge to you or not, i'd really appreciate the help.

Thanks !!


----------



## Demilich (Feb 14, 2011)

What is the brand of the router? What are/ were the brands of the failed wireless adapters you switched on the computer in question?  Does the computer in question have a built in functioning wireless adapter? Also, we need to know the speed of the router, and adapters, be it b, g, or n, please.


----------



## G.holmes93 (Feb 14, 2011)

Router Brand - D-Link Wireless N
ISP and speed - Talktalk package, not sure about the speed i'm meant to get but i'm currently receiving about 7-8 Mbps.
Adapters tried:
- Netgear wireless b+g adapter
- Belkin wireless b+g+n adapter
- Inbuilt laptop wireless b+g+n adapter (this is on a laptop, other two are from the pc)

Cheers for the reply


----------



## Demilich (Feb 14, 2011)

G.holmes93 said:


> Router Brand - D-Link Wireless N
> ISP and speed - Talktalk package, not sure about the speed i'm meant to get but i'm currently receiving about 7-8 Mbps.
> Adapters tried:
> - Netgear wireless b+g adapter
> ...



I read you stated that you updated the wireless adapters to their latest drivers. Did you update the original built in card to the latest drivers? When you attached the other adapters to the computer in question, did you remember to uninstall the drivers for the original and (each there after) wireless adapters?

Also, it is possible the computer in question is more likely to receive interference and disconnect frequently from nearby sources, i.e. cordless phones that operate on the same frequency in or around the computer's area, or other networks nearby. I would change the operating channel of the router to a different one. 
Have you tried moving the computer to a different location? The computer in question isn't the farthest from the router, correct?
And lastly, have you updated the USB drivers?


----------



## G.holmes93 (Feb 14, 2011)

Demilich said:


> I read you stated that you updated the wireless adapters to their latest drivers. Did you update the original built in card to the latest drivers? When you attached the other adapters to the computer in question, did you remember to uninstall the drivers for the original and (each there after) wireless adapters?
> 
> Also, it is possible the computer in question is more likely to receive interference and disconnect frequently from nearby sources, i.e. cordless phones that operate on the same frequency in or around the computer's area, or other networks nearby. I would change the operating channel of the router to a different one.
> Have you tried moving the computer to a different location? The computer in question isn't the farthest from the router, correct?
> And lastly, have you updated the USB drivers?



No i didn't update the build in cards driver.
I did uninstall the previous wireless adapters drivers before installing the newer ones; after installing them via the executable file, then seeing i still have the problem, i uninstalled the drivers and reinstalled them via Device Manager.
I have three computers, a desktop downstairs which has a wired connection to the router, a laptop which has the built in wireless, and a desktop upstairs which i tried the two wireless adapters with. The laptop and desktop upstairs is what i'm having problems with. It may be possible that the cordless phone is interrupting the signal, however, i wouldn't of thought it would of affected the laptop due to it being closer to the router than the phone, so i doubt interference is the problem. 
Earlier today i did actually change the channel from 11 to 6, and changed the security to WPA, not WPA2, as apparently WPA has better wireless performance but worse security than WPA2; all seems to be going well at the moment, needless to say it will take a day or two til i'm positive the problem is solved. 
In answer to your last questions, the desktop upstairs is the furthest away, but with a wireless N connection and adapter this proves to be no problem at all, and the usb drivers seem to have the latest software.
Thanks, glenn


----------



## Demilich (Feb 14, 2011)

G.holmes93 said:


> No i didn't update the build in cards driver.
> I did uninstall the previous wireless adapters drivers before installing the newer ones; after installing them via the executable file, then seeing i still have the problem, i uninstalled the drivers and reinstalled them via Device Manager.
> I have three computers, a desktop downstairs which has a wired connection to the router, a laptop which has the built in wireless, and a desktop upstairs which i tried the two wireless adapters with. The laptop and desktop upstairs is what i'm having problems with. It may be possible that the cordless phone is interrupting the signal, however, i wouldn't of thought it would of affected the laptop due to it being closer to the router than the phone, so i doubt interference is the problem.
> Earlier today i did actually change the channel from 11 to 6, and changed the security to WPA, not WPA2, as apparently WPA has better wireless performance but worse security than WPA2; all seems to be going well at the moment, needless to say it will take a day or two til i'm positive the problem is solved.
> ...



Alrighty, hopefully the issue is fixed. Wireless can be a funny thing. Good luck, and report back if the issue returns!


----------



## G.holmes93 (Feb 14, 2011)

Demilich said:


> Alrighty, hopefully the issue is fixed. Wireless can be a funny thing. Good luck, and report back if the issue returns!



Unfortunatly i still have the issue..


----------



## Demilich (Feb 14, 2011)

G.holmes93 said:


> Unfortunatly i still have the issue..



Very interesting. I'll see if I can't find anything looking around..


----------



## Nanobyte (Feb 14, 2011)

Going back to basics, I don't see anywhere that you have tried running the laptop downstairs close to the router, long enough to determine if it's a range/interference issue.  It's also confusing that in the first post you say the laptop is fine but in a later post you say it is a problem (only when it is upstairs?).


----------



## G.holmes93 (Feb 15, 2011)

The laptop is always being run downstairs, very close to the router. And it was only recently, after i started this thread, that the laptop started having the same issue. Apologies for not making that clear


----------



## BlackDawg (Feb 15, 2011)

Could be a router hardware/firmware issue. I had a similar problem with my wireless network and it turned out to be the router. The solution for me was to update the firmware to the latest version from d-link and all has been fine since. Go to the d-link site and check to see if there is new firmware for your model router.


----------



## G.holmes93 (Feb 16, 2011)

BlackDawg said:


> Could be a router hardware/firmware issue. I had a similar problem with my wireless network and it turned out to be the router. The solution for me was to update the firmware to the latest version from d-link and all has been fine since. Go to the d-link site and check to see if there is new firmware for your model router.



Updated the firmware last night, will let you know if the problem consists


----------



## G.holmes93 (Feb 16, 2011)

Unfortunately i still have the problem..


----------



## James79 (Feb 17, 2011)

maybe your router is set to disconnect connections after being idle for so long, 1 min, 5 min, 30min etc? Tried looking into that.


----------



## Nanobyte (Feb 17, 2011)

James79 said:


> maybe your router is set to disconnect connections after being idle for so long, 1 min, 5 min, 30min etc? Tried looking into that.


I was thinking along the same lines but regarding the NIC cards.  There's another thread at the moment where the likely issue is the PC going to sleep, turning off the NIC card and in turn the router.  I assume in this thread though that the PCs are in use.  Depending on the OS you can turn off the power saving ability for the NIC card or sleep setting for the PC.


----------



## winchcomputer (Feb 17, 2011)

i skipped all the posts that came after the first one because i couldnt be bothered reading them

tests i have condudcted reveal than wireless n can mess with b+g networks close by. not sure if that goes both ways or not

one things for sure, where i am, the digital tv is so close to the n frequency, that if i turn an n router on in my house, it messes all the tv's up, as does my neighbours router, which is actually g

just a thought, but try using wireless B only, and change the default channel, AND make your network as unsecure as possible, and then see if you still have the trouble

like when a pc fails to stay on, remove every component, to see if the vitals are good, and if so, add each component one by one until the error comes back.

if you restore to factory settings, and then do that, does it still d/c?


----------



## G.holmes93 (Feb 18, 2011)

Nanobyte said:


> I was thinking along the same lines but regarding the NIC cards.  There's another thread at the moment where the likely issue is the PC going to sleep, turning off the NIC card and in turn the router.  I assume in this thread though that the PCs are in use.  Depending on the OS you can turn off the power saving ability for the NIC card or sleep setting for the PC.



As i've said before, i've already sorted out the power settings :/
Computer doesn't go to sleep at all, as with usb ports and network cards.


----------



## G.holmes93 (Feb 18, 2011)

James79 said:


> maybe your router is set to disconnect connections after being idle for so long, 1 min, 5 min, 30min etc? Tried looking into that.



A few days ago i already set the idle time out to 0, as it was on 30, but no change


----------



## G.holmes93 (Feb 18, 2011)

winchcomputer said:


> i skipped all the posts that came after the first one because i couldnt be bothered reading them
> 
> tests i have condudcted reveal than wireless n can mess with b+g networks close by. not sure if that goes both ways or not
> 
> ...



both the router and desktop has been restore a few days ago


----------



## PohTayToez (Feb 18, 2011)

I'd say more likely than anything your router has crapped out.  If you've updated the firmware, done a factory reset, and are still have the problem regardless of what wireless adapter is connecting to the router then all signs point to the router being defective.


----------



## G.holmes93 (Feb 21, 2011)

PohTayToez said:


> I'd say more likely than anything your router has crapped out.  If you've updated the firmware, done a factory reset, and are still have the problem regardless of what wireless adapter is connecting to the router then all signs point to the router being defective.



hmm i have today rang up talktalk and they're gonna send out a new router, hopefully that'll solve the problem. cheers for the help guys


----------

